# Awsome deals at LL Cote Sport Shop in New Hamphire !!!



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

We are not a manufacturer but we are _the_ largest outdoor sporting goods retailer in New Hampshire at 50,000 square. Give us a call at 1-800-287-7700

If you are looking for great deals on any kind of sporting equipment, give the guys a call at LL Cote Sport Center. We are blowing out the products you need for this fall or any season for that matter at sacrifice prices. Many products are new, some are "used in the box", some are store demo's. There are deals all over the store!!! We are a dealer for the following....

MATHEWS









MISSION









HOYT









REFLEX









BOWTECH









DIAMOND









PSE









LIMBSAVER









QUEST









PARKER









BEAR









MARTIN









HORTON / CSS









We also carry the essentials for the traditionalists with gear from Bear, Martin, AIM and one of our own local bowyers, Rembow by Robert E. MacIllvane. 


















Must not forget about the Crossbow enthusiasts with crossbows from Parker, TenPoint, Stryker, Horton. The new Parker Cyclones are in and they are HOT !!!



























A few pics of the newly redesigned archery department. 

Our wall of bows









Crossbows & crossbow accessories and youth bow kits 









Compound bow accessories from brands such as G5, Trophy Taker, AAE / Cavalier, Schaffer, Trophy Ridge, Hoyt, NAP, Vital Gear, Vapor Trail, PSE Top Gun, GWS, Doinker, Fuse, Octane, Limbsaver, Truglo, Extreme, Vibracheck, Montana Black Gold, Tru-fire, Aftershock, Spintite, Muzzy, Rage, Primos / Carolina, Mathews Arrowweb, Bowjax, Cobra, Impact, Apex, Spot-Hogg, Tru-Ball, Scott, HHA, Alpine, Sword, Sure-Loc, Trubal Axcel, & Copper John to name quite a few and there are many more.


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

Blinds from Double bull, Ameristep, and Ardisam









Apparel from Robinson / Whitewater / Scent Blocker, Browning, Rivers West, Team Realtree, Codet / Big Bill, Rocky and Under Armour. 




































Food plot and attractant supplies from Evolved Habitats and Whitetail Institute. 









Game Cameras from Wildview, Stealth Cam, and Reconyx









Tree stands from Ardisam, Rivers Edge, Summit, Gorilla, and Lone Wolf


















Targets from Morrell, Magic Stop, Delta / McKenzie , Field Logic, & Rinehart. 



























A couple shots of our power sports department..


















A view of our extensive firearms department. 


















An entire room devoted to fine cutlery









And finaly but certainly not the least, The fishing department that started it all.


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

The pictures in this thread is just a small sampling of the store. You really must take a trip and see for yourself how extensive the store is so, make a day of it or even rent a cabin and stay for a weekend. It will be more than worth the trip.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Where are you located in NH?


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

We are located in beautiful Errol NH on 25 Main St. at the intersection of Routes 16 and 26. We are open 8am to 5pm eastern time every day. Here is a mapquest pic of our location.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I usually stop in on my way home from western maine. Almost unreal that a place like this can survive up there, they have alot of everything. Even a hooter-shooter (last time I was there). I was blown away a few years ago when you built the new store, holly cow it's big. If anybody wants to see some pretty country and stop into a outdoor junkie's heaven store, it's worth the ride.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been in a couple time it's a great store and the Archery guys are great


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

We get our bows and equipment from there, the guys are great to deal with!


----------



## Scott74 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Great store!!!*

The best decision I made when I bought my first bow wasnt only what I bought but who I bought it from. I enjoyed my experiance so much I also brought my son to LL Cote's for his first bow and he got a much appreciated first intruction with his bow!! Thanks Don....:77: I've already recommended your store to friends of mine down here even for non-archery stuff and Zach and I are already looking forward to our next trip up!! ccasion1:See you guys soon!!


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I'll have to agree. It is one of the top shops in New England and I get to do shows and stuff in most of them. I highly recommend it to anyone. Jamie runs a tight ship and Don fills right in. They truely have something for everyone from the hunter to the top target shooters. If that isn't your cup of tea then there is their gun room, fishing camping, wheeled sports not to mention the stuff you need for snow mobling.


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

Holy crap Batman!! That's a lot of stuff!


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

TTT:shade::rock:


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Great Store*

Have all the inventory of the big box stores, most often better pricing, and a very knowledgable staff.
Heck I drive there from NY a few times a year.......OK only when I am headed in that direction anyway....but it is a "must" when I go back to VT, and on my way to ME.


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey we need a store like yours in wisconsin! Planning on adding a few more locations???:wink:


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

TTT

You never know camoman73, maybe someday.

Take a look at this thread in the free classifieds. We are having a huge sale on some great targets. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=793740


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

*NH Bows*

How far/distance ance time would you be from St.Johnsbury?


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

rossi9s said:


> How far/distance ance time would you be from St.Johnsbury?


Its about an 1 1/2 from St. J well worth the drive it is the BEST shop


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

The 09 bows are in !!! We also just became a dealer for Elite Archery. We have a few GT500's in stock. These bows are awesome !!! With some of the most sound designing, best machining, craftmanship and componants in the industry, the Elites are superior. 

The New Dark Horse from Bear Archery is in - Very Cool. Silky smooth matte black finish to match the Silky smooth draw cycle. The new Young Guns are also in stock. This is absolutely one of the best youth bows this year. 

We have the Alphamax 32's and 35's in stock. These are the greatest hunting bows Hoyt has ever created. With a completly redesigned riser, limb pockets, limbs the Alphamax's are Light weight, Super smooth drawing , fast and of course Hoyt accuracy is un-paralleled. 

G5 Quest QS31 and QS33's are still one of the nicest single cam bows out there at really reasonable price. The fit an finish on these bows are second to none. Super smooth draw with a comfortable valley. Exceptionally quiet and very forgiving. 

The 09 Bowtechs are arriving daily. We already have most of the line. The key word this year is "Refinement". With a solid center pivot riser, beefier limbs, relocated and better string suppressor, adjustable module cams and adjustable draw stop make the 09' Bowtechs very customizeable. They are also extremely dead on the shot with no vibration, hand shock, or noise. 

The new Iceman from Diamond is exceptional. It is the smoothest and quietest, best feeling bow Diamond has made yet. The Iceman has all of the quality and refinement of the Bowtech line in an awesome single cam bow. 

PSE.. What can we say that the bow doesn't already punctuate when you shoot it. The X-Force line and Bow Madness bows really break all the rules about speed and accuracy. Bows this fast light and particular to the TS and SS, simply shouldn't shoot as accurate and quiet as they do. With the B.E.S.T. grip, X Tech limb technology, Hyperlite pockets, GX & Madness cams, PSE is a Force to be reckoned with. 

Parker is one of our best selling bow lines. With superior workmanship and reliable performance any Parker bow is a great buy. Last years Raptor is this years Redhawk which is a great performing bow. The SideKick is our hottest selling Youth bow especially with the Pink Next G1 camo. 

Parkers Crossbows are also hot sellers for us. With the rugged and reliable Buckbusters and the new Tornado, Parker Crossbows are absolutely some of the nicest Crossbows on the market. 

The Mission Menace is the most versatile bow available with a draw length range from 17 to 30" and a draw weight range form 16-52. It is very light weight, quiet and forgiving. With the all new 2CPW cams, it is also no slouch in speed. We also have the UX2 and X series. 

And last but certainly not least... Mathews !!! Although as of today we still have not seen the Monster, we do have the Reezens in. With a new blistering fast cam, way past parrallel SE4 limbs, deep reflex rizer with 6.5" of brace the Reezen is the fastest SoloCam bow ever produced.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

these are some of the best guys to deal with!!! it is awesome to see you guys expanding even more and getting into the Elites!:darkbeer:


----------



## tyson5 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ive bought many bows from jamie,watched the archery section grow from a 6 x 20 basement to what you see in the pics.been dealing with them since 2000.
If you need something and you cant find it here you wont.just make sure you have a full bank account when you stop by.big boys candy store.
look up jamie in archery and tell him tom referred you.class act store and personell.if i lived closer id be pounding on the door to work there,of coarse id end up working to pay off purchases.


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

I can tell you this store is indeed worth a DARN long drive to visit. Has very big store selection but small store customer service and very competitive pricing.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Maine Woods said:


> I can tell you this store is indeed worth a DARN long drive to visit. Has very big store selection but small store customer service and very competitive pricing.


:thumbs_up


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

my neighbor swears by this shop.

Skip Cole


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Yet, another Alien X sighting. The rep was in with a sample of the Alien X. I have to say, this is by the most finely crafted bow I have seen this year. It is simply a work of art but even better than that, it is an awesome shooter as well. The grip is comfortable and very repeatable. The draw cycle is very smooth with a nice transition into the valley. The bow holds like a rock. On the shot, the bow still amazes. It has absolutely no hand shock or vibration and is as quiet as anything else on the rack and we have 'em all. We ordered some to see how they fly... I have a feeling we will be needing to order more very quickly.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Beautiful store with just about anything you need. I've been there several times. My only complaint would be the customer service was a little lacking. I was basically ignored while asking about arrows because the fella next to me wanted to buy a $700 bow.
I walked out without the arrows figured it was their loss not mine.


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

hossophie said:


> Beautiful store with just about anything you need. I've been there several times. My only complaint would be the customer service was a little lacking. I was basically ignored while asking about arrows because the fella next to me wanted to buy a $700 bow.
> I walked out without the arrows figured it was their loss not mine.


Are you serious !?!? When did this occur ?? I would like to resolve this ASAP. I would hate to think you traveled all the way from PA to be ignored.


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

Hossophie, 
I'm glad we had a good conversation. We will be looking forward to your return visit this fall. Take care, and have a great Summer.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree, Hope to see you in the fall


----------



## Scott74 (Feb 3, 2008)

*My multiannual visit*

Another great visit to the north woods and to my favorite archery shop... I recieved great service as usual!! I got outfitted with a brand new harness for my bow and walked out with some other items I could just not do without!! And as usual, I left with that much more knowledge!! Thanks Don


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

We drive about 3.5 hours one way on a regular basis to shop there.You are treated with A++++++ service.Massive selection.The only problem is that I can't walk out without a new bow.I have way to many.Excellent guys,Excellent deals.


----------



## willevan (Mar 8, 2007)

Jamie and Don are great to deal with. Bought my first Mathews about year ago then I had to buy another and brougth my friends over and they caught the LL Cote bug. Between us we must have bought 10 bows and extra goodies. Always happy. But what sucks is that you want to go over and browse and shoot the breeze and you buy something everytime.
AWESOME people to deal with.


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

Almost time for a new target bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

:elch::cheers:TTT


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Sale going on the 23-25th of this month, my girlfriend and I will be up there working the event and hope to see some of you guys up there!:darkbeer:


----------



## Bear32 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Sale!*

Any Mathews on sale?


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

Prices are great.Like having a sale all the time.Great line of Mathews.You couldn't make a better choice of bow or place to buy it.:darkbeer:


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

TTT for next Weekends sale.:wink:


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

One more day 24th anniversary sale.


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

*Tent Sale 8/28 - 8/29*

Tent sale this weekend 8/28 - 8/29 :thumbs_up


----------



## NHBows (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats right, and up to 90% off as well as great deals through-out the store. Staffers and Reps will be on hand.


----------

